# Just fished him out of the Kio pond



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I just fished him out this morning. No easy task I might add. I'm so happy. He's my BIG baby. He's 13" long and his head measures 2 3/4" wide. I had to put him in my 47g tank for the winter.


----------



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG... I have never seen one that big! How big do they actually get?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

A common pleco can get up to 2' long.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow! Nice Common!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i just had to fish my guy out! def not easy he is a leopard sail fin. i put him in at about 6 inches probably 3 months ago and he is now about 10+ inches way bigger than what he was before.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes they grow extremely fast in the pond on all the algae.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bettawhisperer said:


> Yes they grow extremely fast in the pond on all the algae.


lol yeah they do. got a sweet deal on him he was only $1 mixed in with commons at petsmart and i see them go for around $15-$20 on our availability list at work. my mom had a couple in her pond for like 10 years. something happened this year at the begining of the season and they both died at about 20 inches and her largest koi that was 25 inches no signs of illness and nothing else has died all year.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I know it's so sad when you lose something that you have invested so much time in. I just lost my two Kio also.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually common plecos can exceed 3 ft. in length.....


----------

